# How to drill into metal window header?



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

A good metal bit will drill into it. Use a cobalt bit, not a wood bit, not a brad point bit, not a cheap bit from Sears or Home Depot and such. Drill first with a 1/8" bit or smaller, lubricate with a drop of cutting oil. Then drill the 3/16" you need for your screws.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

There's a good chance that you successively drilled through the 3/4 " of window bucking ( an easy-to-drill band of wood around the top and sides of your window) and are now hitting something harder. If it is a block construction home, that would now be concrete block. But some construction pine can seem as hard as cement.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

are you sure your not plugging up the twists on your bit?? Pull out,clean , and try again!!! Just in case IF its concrete switch to a mason bit, OR shorter screws


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

Sounds like you are way past the metal 1/4" - 3/8" thick and now need a hammer drill for concrete. Just a guess.
I have in the past drilled and tapped the metal so I could use machine screws.


----------

